# Stock Cam?



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I've never been able to find out what the stock camsahft is in the GTO. Can anyone help me out here? I've done searches and no luck. Maybe i'm just missin it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe these are the specs;

204/211 0.520/0.520 116 LSA


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I believe these are the specs;
> 
> 204/211 0.520/0.520 116 LSA


what did you do with your stock cam


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In the garage with the heads.


----------

